# Topics > Robotics > Gynoids >  Alisa Zelenogradova, gynoid robot, Neurobotics, Moscow Zelenograd

## Airicist

Developer - Neurobotics

facebook.com/alisa.zelenogradova

----------


## Airicist

Published on Aug 24, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 21, 2012

Android Alisa Zelenogradova (Андроид Алиса Зеленоградова)

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 21, 2012

----------

